

Ask HN: Does anyone here generate their own electricity? - important


======
butwhy
Not personally, but my solar panels do.

~~~
important
That's nice ! . was it a diy installation at your home ? I am actually
struggling to find some real life stories of people who have actually been
successful enough at generating electricity by themselves for domestic
purposes

~~~
butwhy
No, I paid for them to be installed. 3kW system and it will halve my power
bill for eternity.

------
CodeGenie
Interested to find out the same. I recently got thermal solar panels for
heating and they're working great but coming into summer, I'm wondering if
there's a way to convert the captured energy into electricity.

They generate 130C+ on clear days, which in my mind could be used to generate
some sort of steam powered generator.

Has anyone ever done similar?

------
a3n
_My own_ electricity? You mean, like, in my body? Probably, I guess.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerve)

~~~
important
No.. Not your body. Like electricity for domestic purposes .

------
BorisMelnik
Yes, but not solely depending on it at this time.

